# For the multi snowblower Owners?



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

For a couple of years now I have given some thoughts to getting a little single stage blower to go a long with the bigger two stage machine. 

I can see sometimes where it would come in handy.

So do we have such Owners around here that own both a big/small blower, in area that gets 4'-5' of snow per year? 

Would you do it again?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I finally pulled the trigger on a TORO single stage. electric but that way I can carry it around.. and keep it in the house.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

We bought a Simplicity SS922EX last year and I can't tell you how happy we are with the purchase. So much so, I almost bought ANOTHER one to become a 3 snowblower family. With all the snow last year, we probably used it about 10 times or so. It was good for all but the largest snowfall we received (10" with 2 foot + drifts). I think I only broke out the Compact 24 once. In reality, I should probably replace the Compact 24, which I purchased before the Simplicity, and get something larger since it tends to struggle with the larger snow totals. I would LOVE a 24 SHO with the accessory tracks but hard to drop that kind of cash to use it only one or two times per year.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its really nice to have both, a single stage machine and a two stage machine. but its good to know that the single stage machine can get the job done if there is a problem with the two stage machine. last year i unknowingly got some bad gas and after refilling the 521 it stopped so i got the 826 out fill it up and it stopped after 20 minutes. it was slow going but the 2450E got the job done


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbcooper said:


> For a couple of years now I have given some thoughts to getting a little single stage blower to go a long with the bigger two stage machine.
> 
> I can see sometimes where it would come in handy.
> 
> ...


Have a few of both laying around... But since selling a bunch of them ( one just a couple hours ago) I'm down to a Toro 521 two stage and an Ariens 522 ss. I'll keep these for my personal use this winter. Next winter, who knows?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Having a small SS unit, IME, is great for smaller snow falls and cleaning down to bare pavement. We've got a very steep drive and the SS unit leaves the pavement clean so I don't have melting/re-freeze issues over night.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Have a few of both laying around... But since selling a bunch of them ( one just a couple hours ago) I'm down to a Toro 521 two stage and an Ariens 522 ss. I'll keep these for my personal use this winter. Next winter, who knows?


Your last 4 words are the truth, I'm already looking forward to next years purchases if I have any issues this winter. Have to figure out where to stash them so the wife doesn't know.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

gibbs296 said:


> Your last 4 words are the truth, I'm already looking forward to next years purchases if I have any issues this winter. Have to figure out where to stash them so the wife doesn't know.


Lol. My wife doesn't care how many I buy or how much I spend. She knows that I love tinkering with small machinery and since I usually make a few bucks she doesn't mind a'tall.
I've sold 4 blowers in the past month. She's happy.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Plus she knows where to find you!!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I have both as well.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I only need one, I'm pretty confident in my Yamaha YT624 that it will finish the job that I don't need 3 backups. Sorry guys to burst this bubble.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

10 or so years ago I ran both. Larger 2 stage and had a smaller Toro S200. I used that S200 allot as we got quite a few PITA snowfalls (much what we experienced last winter) At one point I borrowed it out to a buddy and it grew legs and walked off under his watch. No big deal I only paid $30 for it and got a couple seasons of use. Plus many many years worth of grief (which reminds me, i'm about do to throw that in his face once again, thanks)

Fast forward to last season, and I made the executive decision to get a single stage. This spring I went to my local dealer and picked up the entry level path pro. 

For sh1ts and giggles I tried the new ss tonight for the first time on our 10" wet and heavy snow fall. It did a pretty good job, till I got to EOD. Did not even try it. Pushed the ss in the garage, bought out the 2 stage and finished my drive and did the elderly neighbor lady's yard as well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well I don't have multi snowblowers because I need them. every hobby I get into ends up this way, five bicycles, six cameras, five desk top computers and the laptop, seven motorcycles, I'm down to two mustangs. what ever hobby I get into I dive in deep


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> so calm down a little there, sir.


Pardon my ignorance, I'm not familliar with every state average snowfall but pretty sure Pennsylvania doesn't hold any records.

In 1992 starting friday january 1st evening to february 2nd we received 1.85 meters of snow, my YS524 did fine and my wife was at work on time that monday morning. Don't know if your spitter would have done as well with 7 foot snow drifts. I'm sorry if I backbrushed your feathers and I apologize.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well I don't have multi snowblowers because I need them. every hobby I get into ends up this way, five bicycles, six cameras, five desk top computers and the laptop, seven motorcycles, I'm down to two mustangs. what ever hobby I get into I dive in deep


Having them for a hobby is a totally different horse of a totally different colour. I have over 3000 key FOBs with only 3 cars with RCDLR. I like to know how they work and love to help people out that need them. Heaven forbit if you should go to the dealer for one of these.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok guys lets not go there so the mods don't lock the thread or send each of us a pm


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> I only need one, I'm pretty confident in my Yamaha YT624 that it will finish the job that I don't need 3 backups. Sorry guys to burst this bubble.


My reason for having two snowblowers is about having the right tool for the right job. The HS621 single stage is for the small snows, I can jog while blowing snow under 6 inches, it's simply so much faster than any 2 stage. The HS928 is for the larger snowfalls. In my opinion, it's better to have two snowblowers that do what they are designed for very well instead of having one middling snowblower that doesn't really do any job really well - jack of all trades master of none.
A secondary benefit of having two snowblowers for two different types of jobs is that you do have a back up. A man without a back up, is man without control of his fate. Why not have a back up? I'm crazy confident in my Hondas. Both my snowblowers are over 10 years old (I'm not the original owner of either of them) and they're both original without any repairs. Does that have any bearing on whether I think it's just common sense to have a back up- NO. Having a back up snowblower is cheap insurance. I won't be caught with my pants down... will you?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well I don't have multi snowblowers because I need them. every hobby I get into ends up this way, five bicycles, six cameras, five desk top computers and the laptop, seven motorcycles, I'm down to two mustangs. what ever hobby I get into I dive in deep


William, not sure if you should be "commended" or "committed" for your obsessions.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

superedge88 said:


> My reason for having two snowblowers is about having the right tool for the right job. The HS621 single stage is for the small snows, I can jog while blowing snow under 6 inches, it's simply so much faster than any 2 stage. The HS928 is for the larger snowfalls. In my opinion, it's better to have two snowblowers that do what they are designed for very well instead of having one middling snowblower that doesn't really do any job really well - jack of all trades master of none.
> A secondary benefit of having two snowblowers for two different types of jobs is that you do have a back up. A man without a back up, is man without control of his fate. Why not have a back up? I'm crazy confident in my Hondas. Both my snowblowers are over 10 years old (I'm not the original owner of either of them) and they're both original without any repairs. Does that have any bearing on whether I think it's just common sense to have a back up- NO. Having a back up snowblower is cheap insurance. I won't be caught with my pants down... will you?


*What he said.* ^^^^^


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm going to take a look at some SS blower, I could have used it in a few spots last night. Now to decide what one


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have 2 2 stage snowblowers. I have a 2008 TB Storm 2410 and a 1987 Toro 521. My Storm 2410 is my primary machine with the 521 being my backup and transport unit. Second owner on the 521 only owner on the 2410. The 521 will also be for the small snowfalls that don't require the 195 lbs Storm 2410. We'll see which machine get the most work this winter


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

storm2410 said:


> I have 2 2 stage snowblowers. I have a 2008 TB Storm 2410 and a 1987 Toro 521. My Storm 2410 is my primary machine with the 521 being my backup and transport unit. Second owner on the 521 only owner on the 2410. The 521 will also be for the small snowfalls that don't require the 195 lbs Storm 2410. We'll see which machine get the most work this winter


 take it from another 521 owner, the 521 will get the job done. you won't be worn out from turning it around either


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> take it from another 521 owner, the 521 will get the job done. you won't be worn out from turning it around either


Well stated William. Toro gets the job done. Those 521 blowers are great machines.
Going to try the Ariens 522 ss his year and see how it performs. I think I posted that I sold the Power Clear. If I find the Ariens isn't what I want it to be I can always find more great Toros.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

The right tool for the right job. Could not agree more. Single stage for light snows, clean down to black top, decks and dog kennels. I also believe in back up systems. So we have 3 2 stage, and two singles. The used market on 70's and 80's blowers is quite healthy. So obtaining a back up on the cheap is easy to do. These older machines are also not very hard to work on. Replacement parts are plentiful.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I just use a shovel, but own these and more.
















Kidding about the shovel part. I do have a SS now as well and have never used one. Yet.
Most of these will be up for sale soon. A hobby, but mostly a thing my son and I do to spend time together.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice fleet, dbert. Reminds me of when I used to do some garden tilling. At one time I owned 7 Troy Bilt Horse tillers and I believe three or four Troy Bilt Pony tillers. I'm retired now and downsizing to the Mantis tillers. I have six or seven of them ready for sale in the spring.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

I also own a Toro 1800 Powercurve electric blower. Found it at a yard sale for $15 because the owners were moving south. It had very little use and is prefect for my elevated deck, which is all it gets used for.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Got a Honda 2-stage for the big jobs/main... but I'll be clearing a lot of ice and I don't expect it to get down to polished ice... so I've got an old Toro single that I've got to see about cleaning up and getting to run for sweeping down the a clean surface without worry.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why in the world would anyone own more than one blower ?? 


A lot of guys have a big one for the driveway and a single or even and electric for their raised deck since it's easier than shoveling or trying to lug a bigger two stage up the stairs.
At my city house I have a nice 5hp single that was really quick and easy to do the two car driveway but a 2 stage for the heavier snows and for the end of drive pile the snow plow would leave if the single didn't cut it. Loved the ease and speed the single would cut through the lighter (<12")snows.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

>>We bought a Simplicity SS922EX last year and I can't tell you how happy we are with the purchase.<<

These things are the bomb! Mine sat all spring & summer down in the back shed, and it started up on the *first pull* the other day. Plus, it throws some serious snow for what it is!


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Have Toro Powerclear single stage and a Toro 8hp, 26'' cut two stage. For the snows under like 3 or 4'', I use the single stage. Think will go as fast as I can walk. Might cut my time in half


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

cdestuck said:


> . For the snows under like 3 or 4'', I use the single stage. Think will go as fast as I can walk. Might cut my time in half


Boy if that isn't the truth. Two stage blowers are great machines and I wouldn't be without one but for snows up to 6" I'll be using my ss every time because they're so much faster. You *can* actually just walk at pretty much normal pace using them.


----------

